# How do you describe what you like to others?



## NaeusofStryx (Dec 11, 2018)

I don't mean that generally, like saying "I like big girls," or "I like my women on the plus side." I have a few close female friends who are always on the look-out for women to set me up with, but they don't exactly understand what my type is, the range of what I'm attracted to. They know I'm into bigger ladies, but it's such a broad category (pun intended) and words like "chubby, thick, fat" mean different things to different people.

In my mind, numbers like weight and dress size aren't the best descriptors because not everyone carries their weight the same, plus there's a shape connotation for me, too. Aside from flipping through a Torrid catalog or Instagram (which is probably what I'll have to do), what do you all say? Do you have any go-to shortcuts you use verbally? Just looking for other perspectives, thanks!


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 12, 2018)

I suppose that depends what sort of size range/shape you are interested in.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 12, 2018)

I just say that I like larger men. I don't elaborate on that unless the conversation goes farther.


----------



## BBW1972 (Dec 12, 2018)

I say I like BHM's or a guy who has a good personality,respectful and is funny . Bonus if he has a beard!


----------



## Starling (Dec 13, 2018)

I usually compare the guys I like to a celebrity - i.e. you could say “I love a girl who’s curvy but fit like Ashley Graham” or “I love short girls like Rebel Wilson”, which might help them visualize what you have in mind. In all fairness, I’m not certain this is exclusively an (F)FA issue, since friends setting you up with the wrong people seems to be a universal woe .


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 17, 2018)

personally... at this point in life i try to be as brutally honest as possible with phrases like... i like sexy chubby girls, it is better to have more than enough than a lack of it and some more... hoping that to be clear enough. bones are for dogs and so on. it is just really that simple, nothing beats a good old beer belly going with a beautiful face in a lady


----------



## landshark (Dec 17, 2018)

I usually just say I like plus size women. I recently had a friend ask me a question about my wife and her weight. Her question was basically “did she gain weight and you’ve just had to accept it or do you genuinely like big girls.” Since my wife did gain some weight after we met I suppose both are somewhat true and that’s what I said.

If I ever go into detail I also explain I care more about shape than size. My wife has a backside that would make every last guy here on Dims (and probably some of the women) green with envy! If/when she loses weight she’ll still have an incredible shape so I really can’t miss.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 17, 2018)

I tell friends that I like fat guys with big bellies. I also make it quite clear that I expect quite ethical standards in my partners and that there has to be one interest in common for a relationship to work. If there's time I tell them a couple of funny stories about mismatches people have made in the past. This is to make it abundantly clear that I like fat men - not big muscly men, not very tall men, not men with big cocks. People in New Zealand still don't believe that some of us find fat people attractive.


----------



## grasso (Dec 20, 2018)

l love the big girls


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 20, 2018)

grasso said:


> l love the big girls


That's an excellent answer!


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 22, 2018)

When referring to what type of guys I like, I usually say that I like bigger guys and leave it at that. People who know me know exactly what I mean, and if they don't know me that well, then I don't care how they interpret things. I've only ever had people set me up on dates as a teenager and have no desire to ever do it again, hah.


----------



## doubledeezer (Dec 22, 2018)

loopytheone said:


> When referring to what type of guys I like, I usually say that I like bigger guys and leave it at that. People who know me know exactly what I mean, and if they don't know me that well, then I don't care how they interpret things. I've only ever had people set me up on dates as a teenager and have no desire to ever do it again, hah.



You have summed it up perfectly . Anyone that knows me knows what i like and a simple "i like bbw or voluptuous women" is enough for anyone else. 
Generally people will get my point from that


----------



## John Smith (Dec 25, 2018)

Well, I just say it.


----------



## TwoSwords (Dec 26, 2018)

I usually only respond to what other people say, so my means of describing my feelings varies based on what I'm replying to. Also, if I'm replying to someone expressing their own feelings of attraction to a thin person, I tend to limit my response to the simple confusion I feel over the idea that anyone could feel that way. I don't understand why they have those kinds of emotions, and like all emotions, it's not something you can really explain, I guess. It would be like me trying to explain my feelings to someone who found warmth, softness and size universally-repulsive. However, I'm done hiding my feelings when it's relevant, and I have a tendency to offer my condolences to those who proclaim that they've lost weight, or to become noticeably depressed when other people tell me that *I've* lost weight. When I'm asked to explain myself on any topic related to this, my response is

"Well, for me, physical beauty is a function of warmth, softness and size. Now, all girls have these qualities to some degree, but some have them way more than others. This is an even bigger deal for a guy like me, who notices touch sensations so much more strongly and more centrally than most other people seem to (touch sensations are the first thing I remember about most of the situations I've been in, like the smoothness of my desk, or the softness of a carpet.) Appearance won't keep me from talking to someone, or even being their friend, but it's hard for me to hug, or even shake hands with most thin people, because of how uncomfortable it is. I can do it if I have to, but it's never a joy, like it is with somebody who's fat."


----------



## LizzieJones (Jan 1, 2019)

I just say I like men my age or older. I'm 57.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 2, 2019)

That's kinda hard for me since I really don't discriminate on the basis of looks/size. If someone asks, I usually tell them that I like really intelligent women but that I don't have a preference when it comes to size (although I hope they're not so frail as that they could easily be broken). 

The one time someone tried to set me up was a head-scratcher. I used to work at a radio station part time down in Panama City Beach Florida. One of the DJ's invited me and my then-girlfriend to dinner with him and his wife. We had a nice time and he could see what type of gal I liked. Then a couple months later (me and the other girl had split by then), he invited me to dinner and said his wife had a friend I might like. I get there, and the woman is TOTALLY opposite of my last girlfriend. We had a nice dinner and I even went on another date with her (she was a very sweet girl) but I wondered why he set me up with her in the first place.


----------



## landshark (Jan 2, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> That's kinda hard for me since I really don't discriminate on the basis of looks/size. If someone asks, I usually tell them that I like really intelligent women but that I don't have a preference when it comes to size (although I hope they're not so frail as that they could easily be broken).
> 
> The one time someone tried to set me up was a head-scratcher. I used to work at a radio station part time down in Panama City Beach Florida. One of the DJ's invited me and my then-girlfriend to dinner with him and his wife. We had a nice time and he could see what type of gal I liked. Then a couple months later (me and the other girl had split by then), he invited me to dinner and said his wife had a friend I might like. I get there, and the woman is TOTALLY opposite of my last girlfriend. We had a nice dinner and I even went on another date with her (she was a very sweet girl) but I wondered why he set me up with her in the first place.



Maybe he just figured you were open to “personality match.” 

Being set up by people never worked for me. Part of that is my own fault though. Back in high school a couple times people would set me up with girls and they always seemed to be chubby. I was too much an idiot to embrace that awesomeness even though I knew I wanted to.


----------



## NaeusofStryx (Jan 4, 2019)

happily_married said:


> Back in high school a couple times people would set me up with girls and they always seemed to be chubby. I was too much an idiot to embrace that awesomeness even though I knew I wanted to.



You're not the only one


----------



## landshark (Jan 4, 2019)

NaeusofStryx said:


> You're not the only one





What was wrong w us? 

In my case it worked out because I eventually came around. A lot of those experiences have helped as my wife and I navigate weight related issues.


----------



## BigFA (Jan 12, 2019)

I usually say I like big, curvaceous women. To some of my buddies I say I like chubby women. And to my Jewish friends I say I really like "zaftig" women which means full-bodied or fat. I love that word.


----------



## FleurBleu (Jan 12, 2019)

I think it's if German origin. (I'm German.) It means juicy. Glad to have made a linguistic contribution considering our language doesn't have the best reputation


----------



## agouderia (Jan 12, 2019)

The spelling with a "z"=zaftig is indeed Yiddish - but the etymology is German. But then again, app. 85% of Yiddish has its roots in late medieval German. So understanding Yiddish, especially if you're familiar with the Berlin dialect is easy for native German speakers.


----------



## Tad (Jan 16, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> The one time someone tried to set me up was a head-scratcher. I used to work at a radio station part time down in Panama City Beach Florida. One of the DJ's invited me and my then-girlfriend to dinner with him and his wife. We had a nice time and he could see what type of gal I liked. Then a couple months later (me and the other girl had split by then), he invited me to dinner and said his wife had a friend I might like. I get there, and the woman is TOTALLY opposite of my last girlfriend. We had a nice dinner and I even went on another date with her (she was a very sweet girl) but I wondered why he set me up with her in the first place.


Maybe they thought you were her type, and hoped you had varied tastes?

As for me, honestly it has seldom come up. Probably as a four eyed nerd with bad acne everyone assumed in teen years that idI just have to settle, and what I wanted didn't matter so much. And in engineering at university we mostly did our best monk immitations, as everyone was too overloaded to have a lot of time to worry about such things. And then I started dating my now wife in my last year, despite what I just said, so people didn't ask much because it would be rude, maybe?

To the degree that I've had to answer this, I've mostly said something like "I never shared the normal preferance for skinny" or "I share certain opinions with Queen and Sir Mixalot". At which point people normally change the topic


----------



## landshark (Jan 16, 2019)

@Tad my wife’s ring tone is a certain queen song!


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 16, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I just say that I like larger men. I don't elaborate on that unless the conversation goes farther.



Whoop! Whoop! Oh yeah!


----------



## LifelongFA (Jan 16, 2019)

happily_married said:


> @Tad my wife’s ring tone is a certain queen song!



Can't believe I never thought of that one! Fantastic!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 30, 2019)

I like a gal who knows what she's got and how to use it!


----------



## LizzieJones (Jan 30, 2019)

I love intelligent men. Intelligence in a man is very sexy. If you can engage my mind you're halfway there.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 30, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> I love intelligent men. Intelligence in a man is very sexy. If you can engage my mind you're halfway there.


Grabbing dictionary, thesaurus, and encyclopedia...


----------



## LizzieJones (Jan 30, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> Grabbing dictionary, thesaurus, and encyclopedia...



A gift of the gab helps as well because once I get over my initial nervousness, I'm very talkative. 

(I won't mention my fondness for sex. LOL)


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 30, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> A gift of the gab helps as well because once I get over my initial nervousness, I'm very talkative.
> 
> (I won't mention my fondness for sex. LOL)


Emailing my Public Speaking professor for a refresher...


----------



## bigisland (Jan 30, 2019)

Hahaha. 
I find this an interesting topic although I like larger ladies who are bright and engaging, I find someone who accepts you for who you are is most important weather they are tinny or huge. Happiness laughter shared interests with a loving partner trumps all


----------



## Sonic Purity (Jan 31, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> Emailing my Public Speaking professor for a refresher...



Correct me if i’m wrong, BEK, but seems to me that your radio DJ stint/career stands you in excellent conversational stead (wrote the former 15 year long non-commercial radio DJ/broadcast engineer).


----------



## Sonic Purity (Jan 31, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> I love intelligent men. Intelligence in a man is very sexy. If you can engage my mind you're halfway there.



^Sapiosexual. At least that’s the term i’ve seen used for this. Goes every which way (in terms of genders and all that), so that’s how i (self-)identify.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 31, 2019)

Sonic Purity said:


> Correct me if i’m wrong, BEK, but seems to me that your radio DJ stint/career stands you in excellent conversational stead (wrote the former 15 year long non-commercial radio DJ/broadcast engineer).


You've got a point there. But that was long ago in a galaxy far, far away. I haven't done anything in radio since helping out the Armed Forces Broadcasting troops in Kuwait in 1991. So, I'm a bit rusty.


----------



## jakemcduck (Feb 9, 2019)

I guess it depends on who's asking. If it's someone not of this community I'd probably describe personality traits that I value like kindness and intelligence and sense of humor. If it's someone from the community or someone who is just asking physically then I'm not afraid to tell them I prefer fat girls who like fat guys.


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 9, 2019)

I’m just coming to terms with my desire to gain. I’ve squashed it forever but no longer. Not sure how I’m going to answer the questions I might get but just hoping I can stand strong and stay the course. I’m also hoping my wife will be accepting of my decision to gain.


----------



## FleurBleu (Feb 10, 2019)

Sonic Purity said:


> ^Sapiosexual. At least that’s the term i’ve seen used for this. Goes every which way (in terms of genders and all that), so that’s how i (self-)identify.



Yep, sapiosexual is the word. I'm so there with you on that. I do get what I call "intellectual orgasms" from these great people


----------



## Blockierer (Feb 10, 2019)

What I like is tattooed on my skin.


----------



## JDavis (Feb 10, 2019)

When I was dating some of the descriptions of what men were saying they were looking for on dating sites really bothered me so I have given this topic some thought. I remember one ad that said "not too tall BBW" and I was thinking if only that guy knew how tall he was he could put " not taller than me and I am 5' 6" " or whatever!

When I first started dating an FA I had the strange sensation of being jealous of every somewhat attractive, younger BBW that walked by us but then I realized he was only interested in TALL BBWs like me, 5'9" to 5'11" (about the same height to slightly taller than him), so that made that occurrence much more rare. I would start with a height range if you have one, I guess is what I am saying. That is pretty easy.

Another would be weight. If you know a weight range that you prefer than that would help your friends a lot, especially if they know the weight of the matches. I know you said that wasn't enough but it could help if you added it to other descriptors.

Next would be boobs and butts. Which of those is important to you and the size range on that. That seems to be very important with some men down to the fact that they must have a bra size in a certain range. If you don't care, then don't mention it because your female friends will probably not want to hear that.

Third is shape. The main shapes are pear (larger hips, smaller top), apple (small shoulders and hip and large waist), hourglass, V shape (large top, narrow hips) and androgynous (no curves, shoulders, waist, hips all the same width). That should narrow it down quite a bit!

Another would be muscle to fat ratio. Both types of body component can make you a BBW if you have a lot of it, so maybe describe how much fat and where you like it or how big the muscles in the arms, legs or butt.

Then you can throw in hair color, race, etc. if any of those are important. The more you narrow the less matches you will get so make sure the parameters you give are all important to you.

I do like your idea of finding photos or the ideas of using names of celebrities. There are not many fat female celebrities so that is harder to do than with men I would think. Also most plus sized models are hourglass shaped so if you like another shape you will have trouble finding that in a Torrid catalog.

I personally prefer men that are taller and heavier than me ( 5'9" 325#) with about a 25% body fat or less but they are super rare so I settle for men who are at least my height and weigh at least 225# and not more than 30% body fat. I am a sapiosexual too so that narrows down the pool even more!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Feb 10, 2019)

I just hold out my arms to either side to indicate a very, very large person.


----------



## ThatNoraChick (Feb 10, 2019)

i think the best way to do it is to be honest but not come across as fetishy... the biggest turn off for us girls is to feel like we are being fetichized. If you like my body type cool, just don't be specific like ohhhhh mmmmm i love bellies. Huge turn off.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Feb 12, 2019)

FleurBleu said:


> I think it's if German origin. (I'm German.) It means juicy. Glad to have made a linguistic contribution considering our language doesn't have the best reputation





agouderia said:


> The spelling with a "z"=zaftig is indeed Yiddish - but the etymology is German. But then again, app. 85% of Yiddish has its roots in late medieval German. So understanding Yiddish, especially if you're familiar with the Berlin dialect is easy for native German speakers.



FleurBleu, I read an article that says zaftig meant juicy, without a sexual connotation, in Yiddish until relatively recently-according to the article, only with the development of Americanized Yiddish slang (Yinglish) did the meaning become connected to female bodies.

I actually tried learning German awhile back and it was really funny seeing some words I already sort of knew from having some Yiddish words in my vocabulary. Most of them mean the same thing in Yiddish and German but I was very surprised when I learned the German word for jewelry is “schmuck,” which, as most Americans know, means “stupid, pathetic dickhead,” or, literally, “penis” in Yiddish. It made me feel super weird- Duo Lingo would be like, say “dein schmuck” and I’d be like “dein...schmuck :/“


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Feb 12, 2019)

Also, on topic-I usually don’t describe what I like to others. I flirt with people I find attractive-Maybe I “describe” what I like through how I act.


----------



## Shotha (Feb 13, 2019)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> Most of them mean the same thing in Yiddish and German but I was very surprised when I learned the German word for jewelry is “schmuck,” which, as most Americans know, means “stupid, pathetic dickhead,” or, literally, “penis” in Yiddish. It made me feel super weird- Duo Lingo would be like, say “dein schmuck” and I’d be like “dein...schmuck :/“



The Yiddish meaning of "Schmuck" probably originated as a metaphorical usage comparable to the English phrase "family jewels". Leo Rosten's book is a very enjoyable little volume about Yiddish words, which have found their way into American English and thence into English all around the world.


----------



## FleurBleu (Feb 13, 2019)

Perhaps it helps if you pronounce the German word for "jewelry" German: "shmook". Then you'd be less reminded of penises when you're window shopping at the jeweler's


----------



## Shotha (Feb 13, 2019)

FleurBleu said:


> Perhaps it helps if you pronounce the German word for "jewelry" German: "shmook". Then you'd be less reminded of penises when you're window shopping at the jeweler's



I pronounce it /ʃmʊk/. What a fascinating word! Such debated etymology. Is this on topic? Yes, it shows what interesting people we fat people are.


----------



## FleurBleu (Feb 13, 2019)

No way, how did you get those IPA characters in here???



Shotha said:


> Yes, it shows what interesting people we fat people are.



That implies skinny me isn't interesting...


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Feb 13, 2019)

I should add a caveat to what I wrote above: "I just hold out my arms to either side to indicate a very, very large person."

I only did this once, and the other person "got it." Otherwise, I just say "I like big girls" and leave it at that.

Once upon a time, though, a friend was trying to fix me up and he would talk about "How about this one? Or that one?" indicating some slightly chubby person in our small town who was otherwise completely wrong for me in terms of temperament and everything else. It seems some people think "Fat" is the only criteria you have for a potential romantic partner. 

I showed him a photo of a 350-pound webmodel, and he understood immediately. I mean...that's the sort of body size I've been looking at ever since the net came into being. Case closed. 

But I am open to all if they are kind, intelligent, thoughtful, considerate, interesting and interested.


----------



## LifelongFA (Feb 13, 2019)

I just seem to have the words "FA" written on my forehead in a very large font! For whatever reason, this has been the case for decades with me, and it's not just me thinking so - all my close friends agree, so it sort of goes with out saying.


----------



## Shotha (Feb 13, 2019)

FleurBleu said:


> That implies skinny me isn't interesting...




It's certainly not meant to imply what FleurBleu takes it to imply. I was only talking about how interesting fat people can be, because on this site we're concerned with the assumptions that people often make about fat. There are plenty of skinny people, who are interesting to talk to, but skinny people don't have to deal with the same prejudgments that fat people do.

You can find most of the IPA characters in the Word character set. If that isn't available to you, you can find them by looking up words on Wikipedia, which should contain them, and copy and paste them from there. You can also use Google Translate, if you want a symbol, which is also used in a language currently provided by Google Translate. There are other methods of inserting them into texts


----------



## FleurBleu (Feb 14, 2019)

I wasn't truly offended, you know 

Thank you for the IPA tip.


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 14, 2019)

LifelongFA said:


> I just seem to have the words "FA" written on my forehead in a very large font! For whatever reason, this has been the case for decades with me, and it's not just me thinking so - all my close friends agree, so it sort of goes with out saying.



For some reason, all I can imagine now is you having your username written on your forehead and not realising it.


----------



## 1claire (Feb 14, 2019)

I like someone who is straight forward enough to tell me that s/he hates about me.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Feb 15, 2019)

I don't think I have had to explain to anyone what I like in a woman since high school. It's always been very apparent.


----------



## Ffancy (Feb 16, 2019)

I never told my friends I like fat guys but they figured it out by observing the series of fat guys I dated. Eventually they would even point out cute fat guys to me!

I do make a point of telling any man I’m starting to date that I prefer heavier guys and that I’m really happy with and turned on by his body in particular.


----------



## jakemcduck (Feb 17, 2019)

No matter how many times I read/hear this it's always refreshing and never gets old.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 26, 2019)

ThatNoraChick said:


> i think the best way to do it is to be honest but not come across as fetishy... the biggest turn off for us girls is to feel like we are being fetichized. If you like my body type cool, just don't be specific like ohhhhh mmmmm i love bellies. Huge turn off.


See, I get that. Thank you for giving voice to this subject.


----------



## landshark (Feb 27, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> See, I get that. Thank you for giving voice to this subject.



Same here, though I’ll admit, it took a little trial and error before I realized this.


----------



## RedShellBlueShell (Mar 19, 2019)

ThatNoraChick said:


> i think the best way to do it is to be honest but not come across as fetishy... the biggest turn off for us girls is to feel like we are being fetichized. If you like my body type cool, just don't be specific like ohhhhh mmmmm i love bellies. Huge turn off.


Agreed. It was a bit of a head scratcher for me as a younger FA, especially because I thought that that flipping the societal script would be a relief for any woman I explained my type to. But I have since learned how confusing that is, and even worse: mentioning specific body parts comes off very strongly as objectification (and certainly if she has a negative image of that specific area of her body).

I think I prefer to frame things in terms of beauty nowadays. I don't have to describe my fat admiration very often, but when I do, it's handy to have a good picture on my phone! (they're worth a thousand words, after all)


----------



## Shotha (Mar 19, 2019)

I tell fewer and fewer people what sort of look I find attractive in a partner. I used to think that I had to tell people about it but it's not really necessary for anyone except maybe dates and partners to know anything about it.

I often compare being an FA with being gay. There are a lot of parallels such as being in a minority group, having special meeting places including online ones, the disparagement of others, etc. But here the two things are at completely opposite ends of the spectrum. If people see you dating same-sex partners, they get the idea that you're gay. If people see you having a series of dates with fat guys, they seem to think that it's some terrible accident or a run of bad luck or you just don't know "how to pull anything decent". I've told people that I prefer fat guys and they don't believe me.

A few years ago someone from our local LGBTI club searched dating sites looking for other members. He found my profile and spread it around that I was a "chubby chaser". So, now I don't have to tell people. He earned everyone else's disapproval but he made my life so much easier.

If I'm writing a profile for a dating site, I'm honest and open about my preference for fat guys. If someone that I'm dating asks if I like fat guys, I just say, "Yes, I don't go for anything else." If they ask about a specific feature such as big bellies, moobs, double chins, I just say that I love them. I try to let the other person lead the conversation.


----------



## Blockierer (Mar 21, 2019)

Shotha said:


> ...
> 
> If I'm writing a profile for a dating site, I'm honest and open about my preference for fat guys. If someone that I'm dating asks if I like fat guys, I just say, "Yes, I don't go for anything else." If they ask about a specific feature such as big bellies, moobs, double chins, I just say that I love them. I try to let the other person lead the conversation.


When I was looking for Mrs right, I did never forget to include a pic of me in the ad or profile and I always mentioned that I wanted a fat GF in the range from 300lbs to "smile" for a long term relationship. 
It's freeing when everybody knows that you are into fat people.


----------



## Volt01 (Mar 22, 2019)

i just say any girl shorter than me and heavier than me lol


----------



## Dan DeLeon (May 18, 2019)

ThatNoraChick said:


> i think the best way to do it is to be honest but not come across as fetishy... the biggest turn off for us girls is to feel like we are being fetichized. If you like my body type cool, just don't be specific like ohhhhh mmmmm i love bellies. Huge turn off.



I'll restrain myself and refrain from crabbing about folks who speak for everybody.

As I expressed in another topic on the Dimensions forums, my fetish is women's legs. I don't broadcast or advertise it. But, if I am asked what I like, _I'm telling_! Like for instance . . .

The last lass with whom I was briefly romantically involved asked me what was it about her that attracted me to her. 

"Your legs," was my succinct reply.

A troubled look clouded her face and the garrulous gal became quiet for several minutes. End of conversation. But . . .

Thereafter, every time we dated, she wore tight, short dresses that revealed her shapely, luscious legs.

My dalliance with the damsel was brief because, alas, gorgeous gams alone are not enough to compensate for missing essentials (such as education, sophistication, and good hygiene).


----------



## Volt01 (May 18, 2019)

at this point, any bbw who is even remotley chubby and wants to go out with me


----------



## Volt01 (May 19, 2019)

I just say that i like bigger women. alot of my friends laugh about it, but my best friend understands because she is in a relationship, and so does my other friend cuz hes a ladies man.


----------



## Volt01 (May 19, 2019)

I just say im into plus size, or "Bigger" women.


----------



## Lostonline040 (Jun 8, 2019)

My fig leaf is that they know through my jokes (and after seeing my wife) that i like'em big -- they just dont know *how* big


----------



## Volt01 (Jun 8, 2019)

at this point i just play this


----------



## SatinLush (Jul 2, 2019)

just be telling people I prefer an older bigger woman or by writing about my preference


----------



## GeeseHoward (Aug 3, 2019)

I just say that I find curvier women sexier... I've also admitted to friends openly that a woman with a passionate appetite is passionate for love and life.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 3, 2019)

Sometimes I tell people that I'm a Kindergarten graduate.

They inevitably ask, "What do you mean by that?"

I reply, "I play with big boys' toys now."


----------



## Volt01 (Aug 5, 2019)

i usually tell them im adipose, after coming out adiposexual.


----------



## Broseph (Aug 5, 2019)

"I have a tendency to offer my condolences to those who proclaim that they've lost weight, or to become noticeably depressed when other people tell me that *I've* lost weight." 

Classic! Great answer!


----------



## Jimevil2000 (Aug 13, 2019)

NaeusofStryx said:


> I don't mean that generally, like saying "I like big girls," or "I like my women on the plus side." I have a few close female friends who are always on the look-out for women to set me up with, but they don't exactly understand what my type is, the range of what I'm attracted to. They know I'm into bigger ladies, but it's such a broad category (pun intended) and words like "chubby, thick, fat" mean different things to different people.
> 
> In my mind, numbers like weight and dress size aren't the best descriptors because not everyone carries their weight the same, plus there's a shape connotation for me, too. Aside from flipping through a Torrid catalog or Instagram (which is probably what I'll have to do), what do you all say? Do you have any go-to shortcuts you use verbally? Just looking for other perspectives, thanks!



I don’t describe it. If asked I say I’m only attracted to larger women, otherwise it should be obvious from who is on my arm. 

I had some near death experiences and saw people die in my life. It helped me realize life is too short to give a fuck what people think of my choices or what the media driven society thinks. 

“I like big butts and I can not lie”. Thank you again Sir Mix A Lot.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 13, 2019)

Jimevil2000 said:


> I don’t describe it. If asked I say I’m only attracted to larger women, otherwise it should be obvious from who is on my arm.
> 
> I had some near death experiences and saw people die in my life. It helped me realize life is too short to give a fuck what people think of my choices or what the media driven society thinks.
> 
> “I like big butts and I can not lie”. Thank you again Sir Mix A Lot.



I have to agree. If people can't say what they want, then they can't expect to get it.

I tend to meet potential dates and partners, through dating sites for fat gay men. My favourite one recently started another site for straight feeders and feedees. I've been watching them, because I've been hoping that they will start a site for straight fat people and their admirers, as I have a lot of fat straight friends.


----------



## Blockierer (Aug 13, 2019)

The easiest way to tell them what you like is to provoke them to ask. 
For instance:
Where did you meet you wife? "At a dating side for people who prefer fat partners".
At the tattooer - I want a fat girl tattoo o my upper arm. Do you like such women? Of course, yes.


----------



## Broseph (Aug 16, 2019)

Blockierer said:


> At the tattooer - I want a fat girl tattoo o my upper arm. Do you like such women? Of course, yes.


 

@Blockierer: This cracks me up! Awesome tattoo


----------



## Blockierer (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks Broseph


----------

